# Transfer of funds to UK bank



## LouthLass (4 Jul 2008)

All advice very welcome! I need to transfer some funds to a UK bank account from my Irish account in the region of €10k in the next week and I'm hoping anyone who has conducted a similar transaction could share their experience with me and suggest the best route to take. Should I go through my bank or should I use a company such as Transfermate which was recommended? Where would I obtain the best rates and what is the time limit that I should expect? All replies will be much appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2008)

How is this a Great Financial Debate?

Thread closed.


----------

